# just got gentoo installed, now cant get e1000 nic to work

## wonderboy

when i try and compile intels driver it works.  but then when i do insmod e1000 it says some stuff about, not having the right parameters.  i dont know what parameters to include. does anyone know?

My card: Intel PRO/1000 MT Destop Adapter

thanks guys

----------

## puggy

Please provide more details. This is not a good question if you want an answer.

Moving to Networking & Security from Installing Gentoo.

Puggy

----------

## wonderboy

Alright here is the error message:

```

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/e1000.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmoderors can be caused by incorredt module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

```

im using the intel diver version: e1000-5.1.11

any help would be most apreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

 *wonderboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg
> ...

 

----------

## slartibartfasz

please tell us what

```
dmesg | grep -i eth
```

says. could be a couple of things - also take a look at the FAQ

----------

## Mithor

I maybe way off, but what system is it in? If its a dell latly they have been using broadcom network cards instead of intel's in place of their 1000 cards.

----------

## wonderboy

nothing is displayed, it just goes back to the command line.  for further explaination, this is what i have

My custom system:

MSI KT4Ulltra

Athlon XP 1900+

GeforceFX 5600

512 Micron DDR PC2100

Intel PRO/1000 card.

During the install it detected the card.   when i reboot and gentoo is on my system, during boot says it cant find the card.  so i go to intels site, on my windows dual boot D/L the drivers untar them.  then i read the README and it says go into the src directory.  i do such, and then it says type 'make install' so i do that, it does the install.  next line of the README says to type: 

```
insmod e1000 <parameter>=<value>
```

 I dont know what the parameters/values are.  they dont have an example, so i just read further to where it said about all the paramters.  i try it with all of them to equal what it says is their default, same error message.

Hopefully that is more helpfull

----------

## wonderboy

I just tried recompiling with the card driver compiled into the kernel now, not as a module and when i boot i get this message: 

```

* Bringing eth0 up . . .

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

* Failed to bring eth0 up

* ERROR:  Problem starting needed services

          "netmount" was not started.

```

Any ideas?

----------

## slartibartfasz

try to disable PnP in your bios and pass the kernel the options 'acpi=off' and 'apic=off'

----------

## wonderboy

ill try that tonight when i get home from work, but why would that have any effect on the way the netcard worked?

----------

## slartibartfasz

because PnP settings produce strange irq settings sometimes, and because the 2.4 kernels have problems with the network when apic and acpi are enabled - for more about this search for 'network' and 'problems' on this forum  :Wink: 

----------

## wonderboy

That did it, thanks guys

----------

## someguy

lil late on the post but just thought id add my experience with those cards 

i always just make tulip a module and modprobe tulip works everytime  :Smile: 

----------

## charlesnadeau

 *wonderboy wrote:*   

> when i try and compile intels driver it works.  but then when i do insmod e1000 it says some stuff about, not having the right parameters.  i dont know what parameters to include. does anyone know?
> 
> My card: Intel PRO/1000 MT Destop Adapter
> 
> thanks guys

 

When you installed Gentoo, was this card already in your PC?

How did you get it recognised when you installed gentoo?

I am trying to install it using the Slackware boot disks but it doesn't have the driver for the Intel PRO/1000 T I am using.

Thanks!

Charles

----------

## ph10

I found this thread after having the same problem, but the posted solutions didn't work. After some more searching round the forums, I finally got a tip as to what to do, so I'm posting it here for the benefit of anyone else who finds this thread:

I re-compiled the kernel *without* any e1000 support (in fact, without any network card support at all). After installing the new kernel, I then ran

emerge e1000

This installed an e1000 module which worked. There seems to be some clash between what is in the kernel source and the external code that you get with emerge.

----------

